# working alone



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Got to start a job myself today. 180 sheet gravy rancher. Was supposed to be 3 of us. The other 2 guys are a crew, and do things differently, so they didn't want to split the house 3 ways. Oh well, more money in my pocket!


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I always work alone. I don't play well with others.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Its just me my dog and a radio this week. 150 boards of certainteed. I swear it must have been shipped fron Va.. Aweful darn cold inside so I had to durabond all top angles. Now way will I be able to pump this one out. Also I think there at least 20 boxes mis cut. I was definately cussing like a pirate today. Dont even get me started on the screws.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Call it a personal failing, but I find I work better/faster when I'm chasing someone or being chased.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Regardless, I got all the flats and half the angles done. We usually start at 7, the other crew starts at 8, so we started at 8. Lost an hour there. So, between unloading and picking the board apart myself, it was almost 9 till I started getting tape up.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I just have closets and screws left. I wanted to get all the tape on today but was just too busy prefilling some garbage rock. Still cold inside. I have 4 baseboard heaters going and a couple of small electrics. Its on a slab and its freakin cold out. Last one I had done in 6 days but it was perfect rock and better temps. I figure 8 days (some rooms get level 5) and I will be ready to prime and paint.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I just did a 135 sheeter by myself. Completed in 30 hours, made $1800!! It was me, the dog and radio also!!


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

boco said:


> Its just me my dog and a radio this week. 150 boards of certainteed. I swear it must have been shipped fron Va.. Aweful darn cold inside so I had to durabond all top angles. Now way will I be able to pump this one out. Also I think there at least 20 boxes mis cut. I was definately cussing like a pirate today. Dont even get me started on the screws.


Certainteed drywall? 20 missed boxes? Bad screwing? Hope you charged twice your normal fee.:furious:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

boco said:


> Its just me my dog and a radio this week. 150 boards of certainteed. I swear it must have been shipped fron Va.. Aweful darn cold inside so I had to durabond all top angles. Now way will I be able to pump this one out. Also I think there at least 20 boxes mis cut. I was definately cussing like a pirate today. Dont even get me started on the screws.
> 
> I feel your pain. Most of my jobs are like that


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> I just did a 135 sheeter by myself. Completed in 30 hours, made $1800!! It was me, the dog and radio also!!


Was that just the finishing labor?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I got $3300.00. i have to level 5 three rooms. i buy all materials. I threw in the 9 pieces of bead for free.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

taper71 said:


> I always work alone. I don't play well with others.


Same here. Dont need help screwing up...


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes that was the piece price for finish. Roughly .28 cents. About half of it went hand texture, two rooms were one coat and a sand, and the third area was two coats and a sand.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mountain Man said:


> I just did a 135 sheeter by myself. Completed in 30 hours, made $1800!! It was me, the dog and radio also!!


135 boards!:blink:
House I am on at the moment has 8 pallets of the sh*t!!!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I hear ya! I just finished up 500 sheeter on Monday. 22 foot walls in the living room, kitchen and bedroom. 10 foot in the rest of the house. Loaded with metal, two cases of tear away, smooth hand texture. It was a fun one!! The 135 sheeter was just a nice little solo run, good money.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Thought I was gonna get done sanding today but my porter cable sander broke. Its only 10 months old. The gooseneck thing is loose and the bolt is stripped. Gonna have to salvage some parts off my old one. I also got 10 free gallons of PPG level 5 surfacer. I am hoping I can get it through my graco 695. Spray on then backroll. Its $125 a per 5 gal at a coverage rate 100 sqft per gal so it better come out looking like the Taj mahal.


----------



## Paravain (Mar 25, 2014)

fr8train said:


> Got to start a job myself today. 180 sheet gravy rancher. Was supposed to be 3 of us. The other 2 guys are a crew, and do things differently, so they didn't want to split the house 3 ways. Oh well, more money in my pocket!


I love working alone I been working alone for 4 years now less bull****


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Turned out the job was 220 sheets, made some excellent coin that first day by myself!


----------



## Paravain (Mar 25, 2014)

fr8train said:


> Turned out the job was 220 sheets, made some excellent coin that first day by myself!


I see your not to far away what about 8 hours or so I am in Mass,

good coin is good when you can bust some thing out did you do the whole job your self or when you were down to the easy **** did they jump a board?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I usually work with fellow member P.A.Rocker, he was hanging at the time, so I got "teamed" up with a different crew. P.A. came on board the next day.


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

Paravain said:


> I see your not to far away what about 8 hours or so I am in Mass,
> 
> good coin is good when you can bust some thing out did you do the whole job your self or when you were down to the easy **** did they jump a board?


Not to far away...kin hell.....south of england to almost the north of scotland in that time. If we go on holiday here the wife puts a 4 hour limit on it ....


----------



## WingNut (Feb 14, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> I just did a 135 sheeter by myself. Completed in 30 hours, made $1800!! It was me, the dog and radio also!!


 Man,,, I'm moving to Colorado :thumbup: that's like $13 a sheet, I'm getting $8 a sheet (12 ft.) here in PA


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm starting to understand more and more why people hire Mexicans.

I had a guy working for me for nine months, a grown ass man more than capable of working on his own without being babysit left him alone Tapeing for four days, hundred and 20 sheets stop by today and all that was accomplished was the butt joints have a base coat on them. The drywall was already hung. This really pissed me off. Now I have to finish two jobs on my own. And all my Dura bond is gone. Nothing but excuses.

I pulled out $300 in cash and told him to get out of here before I drop a house on him. He's got the balls to tell me I owe him a hundred dollars still. Good luck Jbronie.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

This is why I try to do most of my jobs myself I havent found a person that I can leave at a job and trust them. I have a guy whos been working for me for years and still I have to go behind him and point **** out. I tell him one thing and he does another. I tell him put the misses in screws and stuff the first coat and what does he do wait till last coat. Its so annoying cause I go to work to work not babysit and I give him good money too. This is why I want to teach my brother in law hes 18 so I can get away with paying him less at first till he knows what hes doing then ill pay him good too.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

It's ridiculous! I get paid by the square-foot not by the hour. You start to wonder are you working for me or against me? Do you think you can milk the job for 15 days? I'm not playing games, you're fired! That's it Jbronie


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Same here what about workers who smoke then when u work on a job that doesnt allow smoking they think its ok to go smoke every 30 min at the end of the day thats like 1 hr then they still want lunch


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

j bronie got the boot!!! :yes:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Yup. It all adds up. I once got a call back two weeks after a job was done, to clean cigarette butts out of bushes and under a deck. I quit smoking a year ago, this month with the help of an E - cig, but I still had to go and clean somebody else's cigarette butts up.

If I had a couple of amigos working for me they would be too scared to F up. Three strikes and you get a free ride back to Mexico.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Jbroine got the boot!!! :yes:


Yup. I almost lost it today Moore. I had to count to 10. Especially after he told me I still owe him $100.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> j bronie got the boot!!! :yes:


Hit the road Jack, and don't you come back no Moore. Lol


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Yup. It all adds up. I once got a call back two weeks after a job was done, to clean cigarette butts out of bushes and under a deck. I quit smoking a year ago, this month with the help of an E - cig, but I still had to go and clean somebody else's cigarette butts up.
> 
> If I had a couple of amigos working for me they would be too scared to F up. Three strikes and you get a free ride back to Mexico.


I use e cigs too what kind do you have


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Yup. It all adds up. I once got a call back two weeks after a job was done, to clean cigarette butts out of bushes and under a deck. I quit smoking a year ago, this month with the help of an E - cig, but I still had to go and clean somebody else's cigarette butts up.
> 
> If I had a couple of amigos working for me they would be too scared to F up. Three strikes and you get a free ride back to Mexico.


I'm a heavy smoker. All the butts go in my right pants pocket...The whif hates It!!!! but I leave no butts on site. Smoking crack seems to be more tolerant with H/Os these days!:whistling2: I was under -cut by $1.700 this week on a cut-up mother.....The crack heads got It! [go figure]


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> I use e cigs too what kind do you have


I have the tsunami. The type you buy liquid for. It still works great, and a year later it was the best $50 I've spent in a long time.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

moore said:


> I'm a heavy smoker. All the butts go in my right pants pocket...The whif hates It!!!! but I leave no butts on site. Smoking crack seems to be more tolerant with H/Os these days!:whistling2: I was under -cut by $1.700 this week on a cut-up mother.....The crack heads got It! [go figure]


You should try e cigs I know a bunch of people who quit smoking with it and the best part is you can monitor your nicotine. **** sucks people dont want to pay for quality anymore they jusy want the cheapest then when it looks like **** they call you to fix the mess up and you just look at them and laugh


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Never heard of the tsunami I have the vamo v3 if you want cheap carts or batteries this is where I buy my stuff from

Fasttech.com
Ships from china so expect 2 weeks shipping I get my liquid from a usa company called ecblends you can make your own flavors and they have some funny flavors too. You ever want to smoke steak or bacon well they have it


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> I'm a heavy smoker. All the butts go in my right pants pocket...The whif hates It!!!! but I leave no butts on site. Smoking crack seems to be more tolerant with H/Os these days!:whistling2: I was under -cut by $1.700 this week on a cut-up mother.....The crack heads got It! [go figure]


I used to smoke a pack to a pack and a half a day of American spirits. About $60-$70 a week. The liquid I buy for my E cig cost $10 a week, and it taste like candy they have over 40 different flavors. You can find them at just about any smoke shop around here. 

I sometimes lowball and of course I get the job. Then I retract my bid and get too busy to do the job. Knowing my competition is going to show up and have to match my lowball price or at least come close. I'm pretty sure I put a local d/c out of work, I don't hear his name anymore when I am bidding. Now I got more work than I can handle. Maybe I should hire him.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> Never heard of the tsunami I have the vamo v3 if you want cheap carts or batteries this is where I buy my stuff from Fasttech.com Ships from china so expect 2 weeks shipping I get my liquid from a usa company called ecblends you can make your own flavors and they have some funny flavors too. You ever want to smoke steak or bacon well they have it


I have heard of vamo. I have to buy a new tank once every 4-6 weeks cost seven dollars. The batteries are rechargeable. I figured I have saved over $3000 and that includes still having to buy liquid and maintenance for the e cig.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I have heard of vamo. I have to buy a new tank once every 4-6 weeks cost seven dollars. The batteries are rechargeable. I figured I have saved over $3000 and that includes still having to buy liquid and maintenance for the e cig.


They have tanks on there that all you change is the atomizer and they cost like 1 to 2 dollars you can even build them yourself. I never got into smoking really just a cigar once in a while. Even the e cig I havent touched it in a couple of weeks


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> They have tanks on there that all you change is the atomizer and they cost like 1 to 2 dollars you can even build them yourself. I never got into smoking really just a cigar once in a while. Even the e cig I havent touched it in a couple of weeks


The smokeshops around here have a dozen different types of vaporizers. I've seen the ones where you can change the threads and build your own, even ones that look like hand grenades. 

In Michigan medical marijuana is a big thing now. We Have vaporizers for hash oil and hash wax and for dry flowers.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Ya we dont have many of those shops around here and if there is there so over priced


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> Ya we dont have many of those shops around here and if there is there so over priced


We got at least three or four shops in every town. People dress-up in e cig costumes and stand on the street corners with sale signs.


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

WingNut said:


> Man,,, I'm moving to Colorado :thumbup: that's like $13 a sheet, I'm getting $8 a sheet (12 ft.) here in PA


Is that to hang, or hang and finish?


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

drywallninja said:


> Is that to hang, or hang and finish?


That's just to put on metal, tape, two coats, hand texture and scrape floors. 28 cents a foot. :thumbup:


----------



## WingNut (Feb 14, 2010)

drywallninja said:


> Is that to hang, or hang and finish?


Finishing,,, Hangers get the same.... If your a Sub, which I am, payroll $2 less


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Dam 8 $ a sheet  is it commercial or residential I havent done any commercial jobs yet on my own but residential I get about 28 to 33 cents a sq ft but I feel like im gonna have to lower it soon. If thats commercial thats good if its alot of sheets and all open where you can just fly with your auto tools


----------

